# arKaos Training at Infocomm



## James Feenstra (May 15, 2014)

A.C. Lighting, Inc. and ArKaos Pro are pleased to announce Media Server training at InfoComm

Developed for lighting designers, programmers and video operators, the ArKaos Pro class provides participants with everything required to set-up, program and run a show, including video mapping, edge blending, 3D mapping and advanced geometrical correction. Plus… all of the "new” features in the soon to be released Media Master 4.0.

- Each 4 hour class is limited to 10 participants
- Classes are scheduled for each morning and each afternoon of June 18th, 19th, 20th
- With 2 participants per media server, you are ensured focused, hands-on training 

Course Outline:
- Hardware Overview: Stage, Studio and Stadium Servers 
- Software Overview: MediaMaster Express 4.0 and MediaMaster Pro 4.0
- Interface: Including Theatre Mode and Advanced Fixture Mode 
- Geometrical Correction: Keystone, Basic and Advanced Soft Edge 
- LED Mapper: Interface Overview and Fixture Mapping 
- Video Mapper: Interface Overview, Output Management Hands-On 3D Surface Mapping 

Course Pricing: $75 per person

To register:
A.C. Lighting - ArKaos Media Server Training Registration

See you in Las Vegas


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 15, 2014)

I'd be interested, but since I don't foresee needing this software any time soon, maybe I'll drop by a booth to talk to you guys about it. What is your booth number?


----------



## James Feenstra (May 16, 2014)

AC Lighting can be found at booth C5054. I personally won't be in attendance this year, but many of our fine staff will be there to answer any questions you may have as well as give demos on all of our product lines.


[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Wood4321 (Jun 3, 2014)

I just signed up, Hopefully for friday class! From my demo in Minneapolis, I did really like the features of the Arkaos software. And I look forward to comparing it to Catalyst which I know well.


----------

